# removal of staples from head



## skruph. (Mar 7, 2009)

hello everyone, i was just wondering if any of you had removed staples or knows how to. a friend of mine smacked his head off a sink at work a while ago and still has the staples in his forehead. any suggestions or experiences would be more than appreciated, maybe a story to go along with it.thanks for your time -leighton


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

pull it off


----------



## stove (Mar 7, 2009)

any free cost-as-you-make med clinics in the area? Were the staples to hold bone or skin? If it's skin, and the skin has healed more than sufficiently, you should be able to simply pull them out (would NOT reccomend). If they were to hold bone plates, yank em out with a pair of pliers (JOKING, DONT).


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 8, 2009)

I almost always take my own stitches and stuff out. I have pulled boxers fracture set pins...6 of them, out of my right hand by myself using a multitool (they protrude out of the knuckle). The result of a poorly thrown swing...ending up in me hitting one inch thick glass of a rock shop. I have taken wadding out of my ear after i was bleeding badly for days....I had jumped out of a moving car to save myself a beating...at first the first hospital i was sent too (the cops sent me, I was covered in blood) thought i had a brain hemorrhage, but as it turned out, a blade of thick grass had cut the inside of my ear canal..the ear wax wouldn't let the blood clot, nor could it get air too clot! I prefer to take stuff out without any doctor, nurse, or whatever usually because i was in the middle of nowhere, or just got sick of it and roughly knew it was time for whatever to come out. The only thing still in my body is a micro stitch on my left eyeball, and accident collecting firewood for a woodstove in a teepee on an island. A sliver in my eyeball!! It took me two days to get to a hospital. I love to trade Battle scar stories. We sure are hard on ourselves sometimes...booze is often involved.

The thing with staples is, you need to bend them in the middle to pull them out, so the folded over ends bend out..as to not tear the healing skin, and they use a special tool to do it. You could prob do it yourself using a couple pairs of very small jewelry size pliers. It might take a couple of people on the patient to do it without the proper tool as well. sort of bend the upside down folded over "U" shaped staple into an "M" shape so the ends come out freely.

Of course...you might want to save yourself the hastle, and go to a clinic...good luck!!


----------



## Lint (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had 7 staples in my head a few months ago, and like dirtyfacedan, was accustomed to removing my own sutures. Those fucking staples were a different beast. The prongs that lie under the skin are LONG and I couldn't pry them out. Eventually went in to the doc and noticed the tool he used. As stated above, the tool bends the staple in the middle, pulling out those long pesky ends. I now have another lovely scar and will insist on regular 'ol stitches from here on.

Tell your friend to go to a doctor lest he re-injure himself. And stop drinking malt liquor at work.


----------



## finn (Mar 9, 2009)

I had staples on an old injury which were ripped out, that ended up making a scar that looks like an insect- a fat body with legs sticking out of it. I don't recommend that method, though it is a neat looking scar.


----------



## elvagabundo (Mar 10, 2009)

Go to a "training hospital" (usually affiliated with a Univeristy Medical Center) ER and see if they'll let one of the interns take them out gratis. It's practice for them so they might not be professional, but you'll get them out and there's help standing by if they really screw it up. If you're really ballsy, ask if one of the nurses (they're the ones with experience) can use your head to demonstrate to the interns how to do it. Don't lie and say you've got insurance when you don't, just tell them your situation (you're a travelling kid, hobo, etc.) and that you're hoping they'll take care of it for you. If you can spare it, tell them you can give $10 or so to cover gauze or bandages. Usually you can find somebody to take care of minor things like this, and you might get a quick going over (for lice, skin problems, blood pressure). Also, hospitals are always getting sample-size packs of various meds, maybe they'll give you a few antibiotics, pain meds, or soap for cleaning the area. However, don't ask for these, let them offer.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 10, 2009)

stove said:


> any free cost-as-you-make med clinics in the area? Were the staples to hold bone or skin? If it's skin, and the skin has healed more than sufficiently, you should be able to simply pull them out (would NOT reccomend). If they were to hold bone plates, yank em out with a pair of pliers (JOKING, DONT).



how is this supposed to help anyone?


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 10, 2009)

Ravie said:


> how is this supposed to help anyone?



hahaha



I personally would recommend going to a free clinic or a medical college or something like that.

By the way, this is probably, in my opinion, one of the most interesting and funny thread titles ever.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 11, 2009)

i would reccomend not waiting around for our opinions and getting those fuckers out.


----------



## skruph. (Mar 11, 2009)

haha thanks for all the responses everyone! we ended up staying over this kids house and his mom was a nurse. so we met up with her yesterday morning before she went to work and she removed them in the parking lot. thanks again.


----------



## elvagabundo (Mar 11, 2009)

Nurses are always willing to help...and they're better trained for hands-on work.


----------



## shasellette (May 1, 2009)

I'm in this shitty little town in india right now, and this morning in the phone shop i stapled my thumb, not knowing how to say i stapled my thumb in hindi i squealed and showed the shop owner who pulled it out like you would pull out a fishhook. There was minimal damage to my thumb, seemed like a good way to pull out a staple.


----------



## L.C. (May 2, 2009)

cut the staples in the middle.pull the 2 pieces from the center out. easier than bending staples around in and under the skin.


----------

